# "Reconciliation: Healing the Inner Child" - book recommendation



## Guest (Sep 21, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/Reconciliation-Healing-Thich-Nhat-Hanh/dp/1935209647/ref=sr_1_11?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1379739264&sr=1-11&keywords=thich+nhat+hanh+books

*Reconciliation: Healing the Inner Child* - 2010
by Thich Nhat Hanh

Summary from Amazon:
*"An exciting contribution to the growing trend of applying Buddhist practices to encourage wellness and balance mental health.*

*Reconciliation focuses on mindful awareness of our emotions and offers concrete practices to restore damaged relationships through meditations and exercises to help acknowledge and transform the hurt that many of us may have experienced as children.*

*Reconciliation shows how anger, sadness, and fear can become joy and tranquility by learning to breathe with, explore, meditate, and speak about our strong emotions. Written for a wide audience and accessible to people of all backgrounds and spiritual traditions."*

------------------------

You could look for this in a bookstore as well and just thumb through it, or a library.

*This is not the answer for everyone, but is another tool some of you might find helpful as I have.* Thich Nhat Hahn's work has been incorporated into therapy for 20 some odd years now, officially in @1990 with the treatment of Borderline Personality using "Dialectical Behavioral Therapy." You can Google that. Marsha Linehan at the U. of Washington used the technique with great success.

This is not "mumbo jumbo" -- I have been in a 4 month program (2004) of DBT at the University of Michigan (with individuals who had all sorts of emotional problems from depression/anxiety/bipolar/schizophrenia, etc. -- group therapy, which I think helped me make the next step in working on reducing anxiety, coping with my DP, etc.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2013)

bump


----------

